# Pool liner replacement



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the time has come, My pool liner (in ground pool) need replaced. The well points are still in the ground from when it was installed,so it should be a quick easy job.

PM if you do this.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone? Okay, anyone know a good realiable outfit that does this?

Jim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim....I know you may NOT want to do it yourself, and depending on the design its not all that hard to do with a little help. When I bought this house my 20X40 pool had a burnt liner (long story). Well I removed it, repaired the area and reinstalled it. I was told that I'd never get it back in...well don't tell me that I can't. Worse thing, I'd have to put a new one in anyways (done before I got my first PC). I have a site that goes step by step on how to install one. I've been here 10 years and need a new one myself, but at 62 I'm not sure if I want to tackle one again.:banghead:banghead


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Tuesday gone (Apr 23, 2008)

My neighbor has his own pool business, worked for Pensacola Pools for 20 yrs on his own now, great honest, trustworthy man. Fagan's custom Pools 456-1286 Richard Fagan.


----------

